# Viv Exotic Bearded Dragon and Arcadia T5 Slimline



## Kazra (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've recently changed my Beardie's UV over from 2 Exo Terra strip lights to an Arcadia Slimline T5. I've set it all up according to instructions but still worrying if I need to change anything else. I thought the viv would appear brighter but there seems to be more shade in it now. It's a Viv Exotic Bearded Dragon Home for Life viv, should I take the top shelf out so the UV reaches more areas? 
His basking bulb is a 100 watt Exo Terra, should I get a bigger one or switch to a bulb that also produces UV too? (His hotspot reaches 35 degrees, is this enough?) How much is too much UV for a Bearded Dragon? 
I guess i'm worrying because I thought this upgrade would make him more active but he seems to be sulking now. His colors appear darker and he's shown a black beard a few times, which is pretty unusual for him. I know it could be brumation but he's always so lazy it's kinda hard to tell. So yeah, is there anything I should be doing differently? Well done if you've managed to read this far, I didn't realise I was going to ramble so much and ask so many questions :eek4:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

yes you will be providing enough energy for sure, in fact 3 times more than you had in there,.

firstly the slimlines needs fitting to the roof at the front of the viv and as far into the hot end as you can go, if you have a 4' viv you would use a 39watt slimline

this will then leave a good drop off into shade at the cool end.

T5 is SUPER bright but it takes a few days for the phosphors to energise, as such it will get brighter and brighter everyday for the first week

you then use your decoration at the hot end so that the dragon can move its elevation and increase its levels of exposure as IT has need. So put your rocks under the centre of the basking area so that the distance between the lamp and the dragons back is around 12-15". this will then be re-creating the kind of index that they have developed to use in the wild to thrive.

if in doubt let me know, pop up a picture and im happy to check it

there has been an amazing crash in air pressure and temps over the weekend which has caused many, many animals to start thinking about brumation. it happens every year but usually over a few weeks, this was a sudden crash

john


----------



## Kazra (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you for replying John! =D










This is his viv. Scuse the dirty glass haha =\

Its the 39 watt, 3 foot 12% UV - it's off set to the hot end but not all the way across. When I unwrapped the product it said to remove the film from the reflector but I couldn't find any on it, I hope I haven't left it on xD Although I do see what you mean, looking now it is gradually getting brighter in there! Do you think there is too much shade in his viv because of that top ledge though? 
Also would the heat bulb that produces UV too be too much for him? Is he okay with one that just produces heat and can get enough UV from the T5? He has both lights on from 7am to 9pm at the moment.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

this is almost perfect,

no don't add in a M.V you simply don't need it, T5 is MUCH more powerful anyway.

you can stat control them either

what you need to do is to place your rocks under the heat/light side to the required distance.

or you can swap your hot end over as the higher shelf is at the wrong end

john


----------



## Kazra (Apr 26, 2013)

Okay awesome, so I don't need to change the heat bulb =)

I'll move his branch over so he can get a bit closer.

Should I just remove the higher shelf? I don't know if it's causing too much shade?


----------

